# cp



## Benutzer007 (7. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich kopiere/sichere gerade Daten vor einer vor einiger Zeit hier diskutierten Systemreparatur.

Das Kopieren mit cp -r -p /home/quellverzeichnis/. (Problemplatte) /home/zielverzeichnis (ext. Sicherungsplatte) klappte nicht, weil ein kopierter Unterordner keine weiteren Unterordner enthielt. 
Mit cp -r  /home/quellverzeichnis/. /home/zielverzeichnis klappt es nun.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, was passiert.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass das Terminal ausgibt, was gerade kopiert wird?
http://www.linux-praxis.de/linux1/befehle2.html

Grüße


----------



## sheel (7. August 2015)

Hi

wieder mal verlierst du einige wichtige Metadaten (durch den Befehl, und falls noch Ext2 in Verwendung ist auch dadurch). Bei /home allein ist das Problem vielleicht nicht direkt ersichtlich (es ist da), aber spätestens beim Rest bekommst du ein *nutzloses Backup*, das nach Rückeinspielen nicht funktioniert.
Ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen, mach das nicht.
Wie schon vorher gesagt, ist eine mögliche Möglichkeit

```
rsync -axHAXE --delete quelle ziel
```
(mit einem Zielordner, wo außer dem Backup nichts drin ist)

Zum Ausgeben, welche Dateien kopiert werden, hier eine bessere Anleitung:
http://linux.die.net/man/1/cp
Vergleichbares mit "man cp" in deiner Konsole sichtbar, man=manual=Anleitung
Das nötige Flag heißt also "*-v*" wie verbose=ausführlich.

Rsync hat auch ein -v mit der selben Bedeutung
(und noch viele andere Befehle. v für verbose ist ziemlich beliebt)


----------



## Benutzer007 (7. August 2015)

Hi,

ok, habe ich verstanden, kein cp sondern rsync.

Die externe Platte hat 4 Partitionen mit ext4 (3 a 200GB und eine 110 GB) (mit GParted erstellt).

Auf die 110GB werde ich nun das Backup-Verzeichnis (Backup-Platte) machen mit
rsync -axHAXE --delete /home/backup/. /var/run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart4/BACKUP-DEV-SDB1
Da ich gerade wieder ins Schleudern komme: Wie erstelle ich denn das Verzeichins BACKUP-DEV-SDB1 auf der externen Platte? Mit Dolphin (user-Berechtigung, kein root) darf ich nicht.

Das home-Verzeichnis würde ich so kopieren:
rsync -axHAXE --delete /home/. /var/run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart3/BACKUP-DEV-SDA1

Oder macht es Sinn alles zu sichern? Wie würde man backup da rauslassen?
Momentan gibt es
/
/home
/home.backup
/...

Sollte ich vorher den Partitionstyp der Ausgangsplatten ändern von ext2 auf ext4?

Und falls ja, ist das das, was du in dem Post https://www.tutorials.de/threads/datensicherung.401848/#post-2073649 geschrieben hast?



Grrüße


----------



## sheel (7. August 2015)

Sorry, ich kenn mich grad gar nicht mehr aus, welche Partition jetzt was ist 
Muss mir den anderen Thread noch einmal in Ruhe von Anfang an durchlesen.


----------



## Benutzer007 (7. August 2015)

Ich habe die externe Platte mit 4 Partitionen in ext4 formatiert (siehe oben)
Nun will ich auf der Partition 4 dieser Platte (/var/run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart4/) ein Verzeichnis anlegen - das soll BACKUP-DEV-SDB1 heißen - und dort /home/backup komplett hineinkopieren.

OK, habe mit einer weiteren root-Desktop-Session mit Dolphin diesen Ordner angelegt.

OK2: so läuft es jetzt: rsync -axHAXE --delete /home/backup /var/run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart4/BACKUP-DEV-SDB1



Mount ergibt folgendes:
Passwort:
linux-fixp:~ # mount
devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,relatime,size=761624k,nr_inodes=190406,mode=755)
tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,relatime)
tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)
/dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,relatime)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
tmpfs on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,mode=755)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,xattr,release_agent=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd-cgroups-agent,name=systemd)
pstore on /sys/fs/pstore type pstore (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu,cpuacct type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct,cpu)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/memory type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,memory)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/devices type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,devices)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/net_cls type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,net_cls)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/blkio type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,blkio)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/perf_event type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,perf_event)
cgroup on /sys/fs/cgroup/hugetlb type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,hugetlb)
systemd-1 on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type autofs (rw,relatime,fd=30,pgrp=1,timeout=300,minproto=5,maxproto=5,direct)
mqueue on /dev/mqueue type mqueue (rw,relatime)
debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,relatime)
hugetlbfs on /dev/hugepages type hugetlbfs (rw,relatime)
tmpfs on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)
tmpfs on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)
/dev/sda3 on /home type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)
gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1000,group_id=100)
gvfsd-fuse on /var/run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=1000,group_id=100)
/dev/sdb1 on /home/backup type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
/dev/sdc4 on /run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart4 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered,uhelper=udisks2)
/dev/sdc4 on /var/run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart4 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered)
/dev/sdc3 on /run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart3 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered,uhelper=udisks2)
/dev/sdc3 on /var/run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart3 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered)
/dev/sdc1 on /run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart1 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered,uhelper=udisks2)
/dev/sdc1 on /var/run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart1 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered)
/dev/sdc2 on /run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart2 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered,uhelper=udisks2)
/dev/sdc2 on /var/run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart2 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered)


----------



## Benutzer007 (7. August 2015)

Nach dem Kopieren der Daten mit

```
rsync -axHAXE --delete /home/backup /var/run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart4/BACKUP-DEV-SDB1
```
habe ich noch einen diff-Lauf drangehängt, und da kommen nun Massen von Abweichungen, wobei nach ein paar Stichproben immer beide Files lesbar sind. Es sind alle Graphik-Files (jpg, tif...)

```
diff -rq /home/backup /var/run/media/userxxx/ElementsPart4/BACKUP-DEV-SDB1/backup
```
Was könnte das Problem sein?


----------



## sheel (7. August 2015)

Hm.

Waren auf der Backupplatte schon ältere/gleichalte Dateien mit diesem Dateinamen in diesem Ordner,
oder wurden die alle gerade erst komplett neu erstellt?

Stichprobenmäßig:

Sind die Bilder so vom Anschauen her gleich?

SInd die Dateigrö0en komplett gleich?

Was ergibt ein Vergleich mit cmp statt diff ( für einzelne Dateien, so: )

```
cmp dateipfad1 dateipfad2
```


----------



## Benutzer007 (7. August 2015)

Es wurde nur gecheckt, wo Abweichungen  von der internen Backup-Platte (sdb1) und der Kopie von sdb1 auf der externen Platte (sdc4) waren.

Die Files sahen gleich aus, gleiche Größe und waren fehlerfrei zu öffnen und zu lesen.

cmp müsste ich morgen mal ausführen lassen; ich bin jetzt wieder zuhause.


----------

